# A Logan 6550 14x40 lathe popped up for sale on CL



## 100LL (Feb 28, 2018)

Advertised for parts since it has no motor.  I have no idea who the seller is, but posting it for the Logan guys in case you want parts.  The pics show a steady rest, taper attachment and tailstock.  Those alone might be worth the $650 ask I would guess.

https://houston.craigslist.org/tls/d/logan-lathe/6512368568.html


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 28, 2018)

And you haven't bought it? Yet?

I notice he has another lathe next to it.  Wonder if it's for sale, too?


----------



## 100LL (Feb 28, 2018)

Ha.  I’m now down to buying small stuff  
Amazing how the shop footprint shrinks isn’t it


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah, right, the disease has not infected you, yet!

That is a older Logan.  Looks like it has a threaded nose spindle. One good thing about Logans, you can still get parts for them.

BTW- did you get a chance to take pictures to send to me?


----------



## 100LL (Feb 28, 2018)

On my list, will get back in there no later than Friday  (which means Saturday


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2018)

Let's see, the step son lives in Austin, so I could just call him and . . .
No WAIT! That isn't any room in shop whats so ever. 
So many toys, so little time & space.


----------



## Pops (Mar 3, 2018)

100LL said:


> Advertised for parts since it has no motor.  I have no idea who the seller is, but posting it for the Logan guys in case you want parts.  The pics show a steady rest, taper attachment and tailstock.  Those alone might be worth the $650 ask I would guess.
> 
> https://houston.craigslist.org/tls/d/logan-lathe/6512368568.html


Well I am the new owner of that lathe. Needs a motor and maybe a few other minor parts AND a good cleaning. Should be on the road shortly


----------



## Pops (Mar 3, 2018)

Going to have to sell my Craftsman 12” to make room for the Logan. The Craftsman bed is 6’ long. Did a little modifying to it!!


----------

